# BCS: a cover (music)



## Sane Helle

Pozdrav svima,

Kako se kaže "cover" kad se radi o muzici?
Kao u rečenici : "It's a cover of a Beatles song."

Nisam mogla to naći u rječniku...


----------



## Duya

Pa "obrada", obično.


----------



## Sane Helle

Onda mogu li reći : "Ova obrada pjesme od Beatles-a (ili Beatlesove pjesme?) nije loša" ?


----------



## Athaulf

Sane Helle said:


> Onda mogu li reći : "Ova obrada pjesme od Beatles-a (ili Beatlesove pjesme?) nije loša" ?



Ispravno je: "Ova obrada _pjesme Beatlesa_ nije loša." U književnom jeziku, ispred posvojnog genitiva se ne stavlja prijedlog "od", iako je to uobičajeno u svakodnevnom govoru. Također, ispred nastavaka za padeže se ne stavlja crtica.

_*Beatlesova pjesma_ je sasvim nepravilno. Posvojni pridjevi se ne mogu formirati od imenica u množini.


----------



## Orlin

Athaulf said:


> _*Beatlesova pjesma_ je sasvim nepravilno. Posvojni pridjevi se ne mogu formirati od imenica u množini.


 
_Beatles _je definitivno u množini na engleskom ali nisam siguran da li se to oseća kao množina od strane slovenskog govornika ko ne zna engleski. Po meni nije u množini s perspektive npr. BCS ili bugarskog osim možda po analogiji s nazivima drugih muzičkih grupa, koji su često u množini.


----------



## Duya

Pa, osjeća se, rekao bih. Bar u Srbiji, _"The Beatles"_ se uobičajeno nazivaju Bitls*i* u svakodnevnom govoru, a tako i (Roling)stons*i*. Doduše, ovaj fenomen "slovenizacije množine" je manje izražen kod manje poznatih bendova, ali se svejedno javlja i tamo. 

Kako god se transkribovalo, međutim, ne vjerujem da bi ijedan izvorni govornik pokušao da napravi prisvojni pridjev od imena benda, ma kakav bio izvorni oblik i ma kakva bila transkripcija. Tako, ne može se reći *"Led Cepelinov", *"Ju tuov", *"Huov" i slično. 

Do personifikacije (i time prisvojnog pridjeva) može doći u drugim slučajevima, kad se "kolektivnost" manje osjeća: "Realov", "Junajtedov", "Pežoov", "Gardijanov" itd. Složena imena ovome se uglavnom opiru, pa "Mančester Sitijev" ili "Njujork Tajmsov" ne zvuče baš dobro (ali "Sitijev" ili "Tajmsov" su OK sami za sebe).


----------



## Sane Helle

Hvala na objašnjenju. Sad mi je malo jasnije.


----------



## Majalj

Totalno nenamjerno, Duya me nasmija i razveseli u ovako tmuran dan. Hvala. Samo bih unijela ispravku da se ne može reći "D Huov", a ne "Huov". Ili je "Z Huov"?


----------



## Orlin

Ja bih dodao da je meni "D Huov", "Z Huov" i "Huov" toliko smešno - ne samo zbog "čudne" srpske transkripcije, koja skoro ne dozvoljava prepoznati bend u pitanju, a i zbog pokušaja da se stvori slovenski prisvojni pridev od ovog "vrlo neslovenskog" imena.


----------

